

Show HN: Pied Piper has an API - picsoung
https://piedpiper.3scale.net/

======
kstenerud
"What is Pied Piper?"

"Pied Piper isn’t some bloated corporation with a pretentious mission
statement about “making the world a better place.”"

"We are a small, focused, business-facing compression company intent on
providing the absolute best in data-management solutions."

Uhh... okay, but what exactly is Pied Piper? What do you do? What would make
me a customer? What problems do you solve? What can I write in my proposal to
the CEO?

~~~
masteryupa_
Erlich Bachman co-founder of Pied Piper here. Pied Piper is a vision, or was a
vision, of mine. Like other people, I like storytelling and do sing in the
shower occasionally when I'm in the spiritual mood. Right now however, I am
sensing a general lack of vision. Your muffins smell like shit. So do your
ideas. Good day.

~~~
stevenspasbo
Show some promise... like Nip Alert... It gives you the location of a woman
with erect nipples... That's what people want.

------
manuisfunny
Finally.

